# General > Pets Corner >  Favourite Dog Walk *quite pic heavy*

## Sarah

It's an hour and a half walk, out of one end of the village and back in the other end. I love doing it with my dogs. However it was absolutely freezing on Tuesday (when I took these!)




Miss Maddy


More...

----------


## Sarah

Todd


The track we follow


More...

----------


## Sarah

They hate stopping for a pic!


Maddy lagging behind for a sniff




More...

----------


## Sarah

Quick bunny stare (the only look, they were enclosed!)


And a few more stares




More...

----------


## Sarah

Few more still...

----------


## Sarah

We started at the bottom of that hill


One more...told you it was quite a heavy pic thread!

----------


## Sarah

Looking towards the village


That's all!

----------


## dragonfly

great photos Sarah, you are so lucky to live there!  

We did a tour down to lairg and back up yesterday and I have fallen in love with Oldshoremore beach its stunning and the sunshine yesterday made it even more so, our dogs loved it!  Balnakeil is a close 2nd and never did find sandwood beach  ::  but that gives me an excuse to go back again  ::

----------


## Phoenix200416

Gorgeous pictures as always Sarah!  :Grin: 

That collar looks gorgeous on Maddy too. It makes me feel like I live in a very drab and boring part of the Highlands in comparison  ::

----------


## Liz

What a lovely place to go for a walk Sarah! I so wish I lived near there.

Always good to see photos of your lovely dogs. :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

Sarah, that looks a lovely walk, I'm always on the look out for places to take my three woofers.

Oh by the way your babies look adorable.  :Smile:

----------


## Rictina

How far is it from Thurso ? My geography is terrible, LOL.

----------


## dragonfly

we stopped off a good few times along the north coast road back but i would guess if we hadn't it would be a good 2 hour drive (100 miles approx) not just a short hop away unfortunately

I was so taken with the place I'm trying to convince hubby to take the caravan there later this year  :Grin:

----------


## teenybash

Two beautiful girls in a stunning location..............collars are very pretty by the way.. :Smile:

----------


## Sarah

> great photos Sarah, you are so lucky to live there! 
> 
> We did a tour down to lairg and back up yesterday and I have fallen in love with Oldshoremore beach its stunning and the sunshine yesterday made it even more so, our dogs loved it! Balnakeil is a close 2nd and never did find sandwood beach  but that gives me an excuse to go back again


Sandwood Bay starts just 2 and a half miles from my house  :Smile:  so if you're ever in the area, let me know and I'll let you know! It's just about half a mile past Oldshoremore. However its a 4 mile walk from the carpark to the actual beach.




> How far is it from Thurso ? My geography is terrible, LOL.


91.5 miles according to the AA planner!

----------


## Angela

Beautiful photos of two smashing dogs  - thank you for sharing your walk with us, Sarah.  :Grin:

----------


## Rictina

91.5 miles according to the AA planner![/quote]


Thanks Sarah, maybe nice in the summer & make a day of it.

----------


## brandy

awwwi  really love the brindles collar!! once i drug my eyes of that! i really enjoyed the scenery as well!! *G* how did you manage to keep them still long enough to snap fotos?! everytime ive tried to take a pic of lurchers.. it turns out a blur *giggles*

----------


## froal

What lovely pic's and lovely doggies looks a bit remote where you live but stunning views  :Grin:

----------

